# BLCD motors brands??



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

whats it going into?

Mars makes BLDC motors, so does Perm Motor. There's some RC stuff that the bike guys use (some huge motors on hobbyking).


----------



## jaimus (Jun 24, 2011)

Thank you for you reply frodus.

I also checked in Hobbyking and I actually bought one. But wasted my money. It didn't even have a bearing for the shaft. There just was a metal path sliding against a metalic guide...

In the application I am working in, the motor will only be working on regenerative mode. And I need the motor to be BLDC for maintenance matters. 

Thanks.


----------



## Joe Perez (Jun 28, 2011)

Perhaps this little guy is what you seek? 

http://www.electricmotorsport.com/store/ems_ev_parts_motors_pmac.php











_Description

POWER: 24-48 VDC BRUSHLESS MOTOR. NEW ADVANCED BRUSHLESS DESIGN of the DISCONTINUED B&S ETEK motor. Now back in production. 15HP peak, 6HP cont. 90% EFFICIENCY for much longer battery life.

BRUSHLESS DESIGN = 0 maintenance.

Originally designed for B&S 4.5 HP continuous outboard boating applications. Brushless Permanent Magnet Synchronous motor otherwise known as PMAC motor. Input voltage of 30-72 VDC. 100 amps continuous, up to 300 amps for 30 seconds. The phase resistance is very low at 10 milli-ohms, so it is 90% efficient. This motor has a built-in cooling fan set for a CCW direction, but can be run CW with optional fan. Now featuring an internal temperature sensor. Motor weight is 22 pounds.

This motor is a direct replacement for the Etek (Briggs & Stratton) brushed DC motor. It is an Axial Air Gap permanent magnet motor. This technology is very compact. Highest potential power to weight ratio of any PM motor technology.

Commutation is accomplished with an internal Hall Cell assembly, connected to the 6-pin external wire harness. 

This Brushless motor requires a 3 Phase 8 Pole PMAC controller. 

Specifications

Power: 6 Hp continuous, 15 peak Hp 
Voltage: 24-48v DC 
Voltage Constant: 70 RPM/VDC.
Torque Constant: 1.20" lbs/amp.
Max Motor Current: 300 A/1min.
Motor Diameter: 8".
Shaft: 7/8"x 1-3/4", 3/16" key 
Weight: 22 lbs 

Manufacturer: Mars 
P/N: ME0907_​


----------



## Joe Perez (Jun 28, 2011)

Since you are planning to use the motor only for regen, do you intend to declutch it from the drivetrain when regen is not desired? BLDC motors are going to exhibit some drag even when de-energized.


----------



## jaimus (Jun 24, 2011)

Thank you for your reply Joe! That moto might work for me.

Regarding the declutching, I´m not actually going to fit the motor in a car. Is for another sort of application in which I wan to recover energy from motion. And it will be always regenating...

Thanks.


----------



## cbliss (Jun 28, 2010)

I have an 12kw 'Solectria' BRLS16 that I might be willing to part with. Nominal voltage is 144, but was in a 132+ volt car. Works fine. I had it paired up with a Kelly KBL controller.


----------



## marc02228 (Jan 15, 2011)

Does anyone know a brand for bigger BLDC motors? At least 50kW up to 200kW?
I found a german company, but their motor would be 20000 euro, each.

I want to build an EV, either with 4 min 50kW motors, 2 bigger motors or with one fat motor. 

But I would definitely prefer the 2 motor version since i don't need a differential and would avoid getting in the way of the steering.

Thanks for your answers.


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

Start a new thread asking, you'll get more responses.....


remy comes to mind


----------



## ken will (Dec 19, 2009)

100 kwatt 
http://www.yasamotors.com/technology/products/yasa-750


----------



## efan (Aug 27, 2009)

here you go, they also offer a 100kw controller:

http://vaxosystems.com.strawberry.arvixe.com/store/category/53-motors.aspx

almost no one has used these in a diy conversion...so when you start your conversion make sure you keep a detailed blog on this forum!


----------



## marc02228 (Jan 15, 2011)

thanks for the links... 
When I begin, I'll start a thread, here. But it will take some time, since I have to finish my bachelor thesis and, of course, earn some money first.

If someone knows some other big BLDC motors out there, please post it.


----------



## marc02228 (Jan 15, 2011)

Here are some more...
http://currentevtech.com/Drive-Systems/BLDC-Motors-and-Controllers-c67/


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

Start a new thread Mark, the original poster is looking for a 6kw motor..... not 50-100kw motors. Yes, it's a BLDC motor, but it would be better (and more polite) to start a new thread....It's not helping Jaimus.


----------



## marc02228 (Jan 15, 2011)

Ok, now I understand why to start a new thread...sry


----------



## ruckus (Apr 15, 2009)

Whether you are looking for 6kw or 200kw brushless dc and/or perm magnet motors that can be used as generators/regen units, look for surplus "stepper" motors or "servo" motors. And then there are the 1-3kw "treadmill" motors.

I just bought an $8000 servo motor for $80 on Ebay, so they are out there.

Higher voltages with lower rated rpms will be better in low rpm power generation settings such as water wheel/ windmill, but will also offer more resistance.

Cheers


----------



## Ravishankar (Jan 26, 2009)

jaimus said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am looking for BLDC motors of about 6kW. And honestly I have spent more than a month looking for them and I have only found two websites (I mean proper and serious) Goldenmotor and Kelly controllers. I would really appreciate if you could give me any advices in finding more of this BLDC motors.
> 
> ...


You can try these:
BLDC motors from Greatland electrics: www.glelec.com
http://en.glelec.com/cp/&pmcId=ae0d...ontProductsCategory_show01-1287534943951.html

Or Unite Motors
http://www.chennic.com/show-products.asp?id=107&BLD7.5


----------

